# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ismet Krasniqi - Ra në valët e lirisë

## gimche

*Ismet Krasniqi - Ra në valët e lirisë

Në njëzet e një vjetorin e rënies heroike të atdhetarit Ismet Krasniqi, në ballë të demonstratave të vitit 1989 në Prishtinë.*

Shkruan: Blerim Halili, student i Sociologjisë, Universiteti i Prishtinës

Dekadat e fundit të shekullit të kaluar, vetëm i forcuan shkëndijat e mllefit shqiptar ndaj një mizorie që sdinte të marr fund. Sa më shumë rritej fryma gjenocidale dhe diskriminuese e pushtetit të egër serbo-jugosllav kundër popullit të pafajshëm dhe liridashës shqiptar në Kosovë, aq më shumë u zgjua shpirti i pastër si loti i djemve, vajzave, burrave dhe nënave të kësaj toke, që ditën të flasin edhe me jetën edhe me vdekjen e tyre.

_Zëri  pushkë në orë të shkreta
Se pa burra kurrë nuk mbeta._

Kështu, Kosova po përjetonte plagët e njëpasnjëshme të shkaktuara nga pushteti okupues serb që këmbëngulte të mbante në grusht një popull e tia shuante atij së ekzistuari qenien fizike dhe shpirtërore.

Familja e Sahit Krasniqit nga Grashtica e Malësisë së Gallapit të Prishtinës, sikurse çdo familje tjetër shqiptare në Kosovë, përjeton peripecitë e shtypjes dhe varfërisë. I shtyrë për një jetesë më të mirë, bacë Sahiti me familje vendoset në Prishtinë, në lagjen ish-Vranjevci.

Aksionin famëkeq të mbledhjes së armëve që u zbatua shtëpi për shtëpi shqiptare, e përjetoi edhe familja atdhetare e Sahit Krasniqit, sikurse shumica e familjeve shqiptare në Kosovë.

Tregimet e prindërve për plagët e popullit dhe për krismat e pushkëve famëkeqe tashmë Ismeti do ti përjetonte drejtpërdrejt si fëmijë, në klasën e dytë, në demonstratat e vitit 1968 që do ti lënë edhe gjurmë të pashlyera në zemrën e një djaloshi që do të flasë më vonë në emër të një populli.

Pas përfundimit të tetëvjeçares, Ismeti regjistrohet në Shkollën e Mesme Teknike, drejtimi i Ndërtimtarisë në Prishtinë. Pas përfundimit të saj, ai punësohet në Fabrikën e Mobileve në Prishtinë.

Në shërbimin ushtarak që shkoi më 1979, ai organizon edhe takime me bashkëmoshatarë për të diskutuar për rrugëdaljen e popullit shqiptar nga kaosi dhe padrejtësia, për çka edhe merret në pyetje dhe burgoset me urdhrin e oficerëve serbo-jugosllavë për të shijuar kështu 60 ditë izolim në burgun ushtarak të Karllovcit dhe të Zagrebit të Kroacisë.

Është viti 1981. Ismeti prapë gjendet në vendin e punës, që krahas punëtorit luan edhe rolin e organizatorit të protestave të punëtorëve të kësaj fabrike, ndërkohë që çdoherë prin në organizimet e demonstratave me të rinjtë e ilegales në lagje dhe më gjerë, duke vërshuar drejt qendrës së Prishtinës. Ishte i pranishëm edhe në organizimin e shumë demonstratave nëpër qytete tjera të Kosovës, si në ish-Podujevë (tani Besianë), Ferizaj, Skenderaj, etj.

Në manifestimin e organizuar nga autoritetet komunale më 1982, Ismeti si një i ri entuziast dhe trim shqiptar e shqyen flamurin serb dhe, duke vrapuar, në të njëjtën shtizë e shpalos dhe ngre lartë flamurin kombëtar shqiptar, për çka edhe arrestohet të nesërmen në vendin e punës dhe prapë merr 60 ditë burgim, të cilat i vuan në burgun e Prishtinës, Ferizajt dhe Mitrovicës.

Në lagjen ish-Vranjevci dhe në tërë qytetin e Prishtinës, ai prore është aktiv me afishe, parulla dhe thirrje për liri dhe ribashkimin e popullit shqiptar në një Shqipëri.

Edhe fillimi i vitit 1989 Ismetin e gjen në parulla dhe shpërndarje të afisheve në të cilat i bëhet thirrje popullit për zgjim.

Më 22 mars 1989 Ismetin e marrin në të ashtuquajturën bisedë informative ku e kërcënojnë edhe me likuidim. Mirëpo ai nuk e ndal veprimtarinë e vetë. Madje, ua thotë haptas inspektorëve të UDB-së se nuk do të pushojë së vepruari për kauzën kombëtare shqiptare për asnjë çmim.

Ndërsa, më 26 mars, pra një ditë para demonstratave më të përgjakshme që kanë ndodhur ndonjëherë në Kosovë, ai prapë gjendet në organizimin e demonstratave në Vranjevc, duke ftuar të rinjtë e kësaj lagjeje kryengritëse për një demonstratë edhe më të fuqishme të nesërmen kundër Serbisë okupatore.

Më 27 mars 1989, ndërsa gjendet në ballë të demonstruesve në qendrën e qytetit, duke iu prirë bashkë me shokë, Ismetin u munduan ta arrestonin afër katër inspektorë të UDB-së. Mirëpo zhdërvjelltësia e tij bëri që ata mos tia arrinin. Masa e popullit e gatshme për të demonstruar kundër okupimit serb sa vinte e shtohej, e cila me të filluar demonstrata has në kordonët policorë serbo-jugosllavë, që provojnë të shpërndajnë turmën me ndërhyrje fizike dhe gaz lotsjellës. Në këtë përleshje mes demonstruesve duarthatë dhe policëve të armatosur deri në dhëmbë, Ismeti me shokë nuk ndalet duke u prirë masës dhe duke brohoritur për liri dhe fitore.

Duke kërkuar lirinë dhe Republikën e Kosovës me entuziazëm, është ora rreth 17:30 e të njëjtës ditë, në rrëmujën e demonstratave që shkaktohej edhe nga të shtënat e armëve, ai nuk ndalet, por thërret duke ngritur dorën: "Përpara shokë deri në fitore!", mirëpo hapin e tij të vendosur për idealin e lirisë do ta ndalë vetëm krisma dhe plumbat e automatikut të policisë pushtuese serbe, për të mbetur kështu një shembull se si këmbëngulet për ideal dhe për liri deri në vdekje.

Në demonstratat e 27 dhe 28 marsit Kosovë ranë dëshmorë 28 demonstrues shqiptarë, si dhe u plagosën e u arrestuan qindra të rinj. Vetëm në Prishtinë, ranë dëshmorë Ismet Krasniqi, Vetim Shala, Sevdat Xhafolli, Shukrije Obërtinca dhe Mustafë Veselaj.

----------

